# Live Unofficial Competition



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 28, 2022)

Let's host a live-streamed unofficial competition like Monkey League. You will need to qualify to make it into the stream. Let's make it happen. Who wants to host it with me?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 4, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Let's host a live-streamed unofficial competition like Monkey League. You will need to qualify to make it into the stream. Let's make it happen. Who wants to host it with me?


okay?


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 5, 2022)

It would depend when it happens and how it will work. If it works for me, I’m down


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Dec 6, 2022)

Isaiah Scott said:


> It would depend when it happens and how it will work. If it works for me, I’m down


same


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 6, 2022)

Okay! Will it just be 3x3? It would be cool to also have other events.

Also, how fast should I be to qualify?


----------

